# What's my 1986 1987 bianchi campione de mondo Worth please?



## LafNowCryManana

Hey all, Noob here... I was wondering if you could help me evaluate my 1986 1987 bianchi campione de mondo I've had for quite years and that's very gently used. I wanted to sell it and just want to make sure that I price it correctly. Thanks in advance for your input. Michael


----------



## LafNowCryManana

BTW it's approximately 61 CM tall. I am 6'2" tall and weigh 220 lbs and is perfect for my size


----------



## RJP Diver

LafNowCryManana said:


> What's my 1986 1987 bianchi campione de mondo Worth please?l


"In Philadelphia it's worth fifty bucks."

?


----------



## tober1

In Toronto you could probably get 250 for it. 
Pretty dependent on where you're selling it.


----------



## tihsepa

Who did what to the bars?

50 bucks.


----------



## LafNowCryManana

San Francisco Bay Area is where I am


----------



## tihsepa

tihsepa said:


> Who did what to the bars?
> 
> 50 bucks.





LafNowCryManana said:


> San Francisco Bay Area is where I am


Is that supposed to be an excuse for the bars being like that?

Seriously, the fixie crowd will be on that like a bum on a bologna sandwich. :thumbsup:

Look for this guy.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

About three years ago when I was in the market for a road bike I remember going to check out that same bike that I saw on Craigslist. The seller had drop bars and Campy something or other parts (I assume low end Campy) on it. No clue how the wheels were.

Anyway, he was asking $450. I have no idea if that was high, low or fair. He seemed like a nice honest guy but given that this was in Boston and people on Craigslist are prone to being out of their minds I'd have to guess that was on the high side. 

tihsepa is right though. What it's worth from purely a value stand point and what some hipster is willing to pay are probably miles apart.


----------



## bikerjohn64

I would recommend checking on ebay for the frame to see if there's any history of that model sold. 

The other thing to keep in mind are the components. Price for vintage bikes will be determined by frame; components and condition.

Also; when photographing your bike; try taking it from the drivetrain side. It will show your bike off better to potential buyers.

The other thing to see if your bike might be worth more in parting it out depending on your components and if you don't mind putting in the time to do so.


----------



## onespeedbiker

Jay Strongbow said:


> About three years ago when I was in the market for a road bike I remember going to check out that same bike that I saw on Craigslist. The seller had drop bars and Campy something or other parts (I assume low end Campy) on it. No clue how the wheels were.
> 
> Anyway, he was asking $450. I have no idea if that was high, low or fair. He seemed like a nice honest guy but given that this was in Boston and people on Craigslist are prone to being out of their minds I'd have to guess that was on the high side.
> 
> tihsepa is right though. What it's worth from purely a value stand point and what some hipster is willing to pay are probably miles apart.


First of all you do not have a model 1986-1987 Campione De Mondo; what you have is an 87-90ish Strada SS. The Campione De Mondo 1986-1987 Colorado Springs sticker is to commemorate Bianchi world champion win 1986-1987 at Colorado Springs; Campione De Mondo means World Champion. I'm dating your bike from the Exage components that Shimano released in 1987-88. Low end Bianchi collectable value usually runs; #1or #2- Celeste or condition, condition or Celeste or both. #3 components (Campy will get you more money) #4 OEM parts


----------



## froze

Maybe we should carpet bomb him with thousand replies.

Where I live crappy Schwinn Varsity's, Collegiate's, Suburban's get $75 to $125, that bike is about the level of a Schwinn Le Tour so it should fetch between $125 and $150; in Chicago it would easily for twice that! So yup, it depends where you live.


----------



## quikrick1

The top tube says "Sport SX" which is a Japanese made frame.


----------



## onespeedbiker

quikrick1 said:


> The top tube says "Sport SX" which is a Japanese made frame.


The Tange Cro-mo sticker is also a good clue


----------

